# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mr. Olympia 2003

## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler

----------


## retired

thanks rruhl. they both look sharp, but an in-shape Ronnie beats all comers, IMO.

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging 1

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging 2

----------


## retired

wow!

----------


## Superman03

Notice how Gunter is nowhere to be found...

Thank God.

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler 1

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler 2

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler 3

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler 4

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler 5

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler 6

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman & Cutler 7

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman 1

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Coleman 2

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Cutler 1

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging
Cutler 2

----------


## rruhl

Check Flexonline and Muscletime for more pictures:

http://www.flexonline.com/news/17
http://www.muscletime.com

----------


## symatech

ronnie's back is sick man,....just fukin sick. keep em commin bro

----------


## 2-RiPPeD-4-U

Ronnie meets every other bodybuilder in every area and has best back, and best glutes. He wins Mr. O again, that simple.

----------


## saboudian

Thanks for posting em.

I must say that i'm disappointed, Jay isn't even close to ronnie.

Props to ronnie though, I think from the looks of it, he's leaving no doubters as to why he is mr O.

I didn't think gunter would be on like last year, because i've read his nutritionist this year is an idiot when it comes to bodybuilding.

----------


## RON

Ronnie looks to be back in form this year. He's looking untouchable IMO. It appears from the pics he is back to his sick freaky self.

----------


## cb25

Ronnie has definitely earned it this year, at least by the pre-judging pics...we'll have to see how he looks come later on in the day...

I gotta say, my biggest disappointment is Kevin Levrone...i'm a big fan, but he's fallen way off. He still looks great, but he's lost so much size and definition off of his legs...I was really hoping he'd come in and surprise some people yet again...doesn't look too promising for big kev...

----------


## saboudian

Well, not absolute complete victory for ronnie coleman, but it looks like he can afford to lose at least one pose this year.

----------


## RON

Most people are just blown away by his size. Yes he is a freakishly huge mofo But, what always really amazes me about Ronnie is the muscle separation he gets when he times his pre-contest perfectly. Its freaky. Better than anyone has ever been IMO. Especially the heavies

----------


## saboudian

I agree with you cb, I noticed that about kevin too. Legs are horrible this year, probably worse then they have ever been. And his upperbody just seems to lack that symetry that makes his physique look so beautiful. I don't think he'll ever get his legs back or the rest of his physique now that this has happened in his last few shows.

Right now from lookin at more of the pics, this O seems pretty disappointing with alot of guys opting out of it and lots of guys definitely not lookin their best. In fact, with so many guys lookin bad, it makes ronnie look that much more dominating.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Ronnie's gyno is getting bad.

----------


## cb25

Exactly sab...a lot of guys are missing...and a lot of guys are off - Lee Priest seems to be a disappointment too, although you gotta love the long blond hair  :Big Grin:  Does it seem to you like everyone's missing something, except maybe Ronnie and Jay? Whether it's Kevin's legs, or someone's abs, or no detail in most of the competitors hams...

----------


## punk_bbuilder

im gonna say another win for ronnie....

----------


## sherpa27

ronnie won....then Jay then dexter, dennis james, Gunter then Levrone..........Lee Priest didnt make the top 12!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the hell is that?

----------


## cb25

no surprise to me, at least going by pre-judging photos - lee priest was way off...i'm not sure if he was 13th place off, but he definitely wasn't top 5, unfortunately...

----------


## LightWeightBaby

lee looked terriable it is so sad i felt bad for the guy, ronnie deserved it this year but i think cutler was really close this time and should watch out because if ronnie slacks off at all cutler is going to take it next year.

----------


## Terinox

I agree, Ronnie looked big, a bit bigger then Cutler (IMO) mostly I saw it on the back (bigger and a bit more defined), also, Ronnies quads looked bigger.

Also Priest looked WAY too small. Had no lats, lets were much smaller. Maybe he was trying to look a lot more like Arnold, and just win it like that?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Grant

the biggest difference I saw was the muscle seperation, check out the side pics of ronnie and the seperation between the quads,hams and glutes, incredible, ....overall a poor showing of the possible talent that could have been out there though, not taking anything away from ronnie, incredible pics!

----------


## mmaximus25

Does any one have a pic of Lee P at tha contest...

Dennis did well yeah! I thought my favorite BBer KL would have come in with bettter legs this year.... He might need to take a break from tha band... Sucks to say...

How about Dex J... he must be happy....

I feel bad for Jay... He looked good.... man... but ronnies size is a shadow over him...

Ronnie won but I liked Jay's fit better... 

O yeah some pics of Lee p. @ the "O".... anyone?

----------


## mmaximus25

abs!  :EEK!:  damn... He is sharp like a "Blade"

----------


## 956Vette

lksflak

----------


## NissanRider240

Does anybody know the prize money associated with winning Mr. O?

----------


## Dude-Man

lee went way overboard on the pro tan

----------


## bermich

Rons traps are out of this world. He absolutely has no neck. Traps go straight up to his ears.

----------


## mmaximus25

> Does anybody know the prize money associated with winning Mr. O?


I thought it was $140 this year.

----------


## Carlos_E

Heres a bigger picture of Lee Priest.

----------


## malahat

[FONT=Tahoma]Ronnie Meets Arnie

----------


## Sinistar

> [FONT=Tahoma]Ronnie Meets Arnie


ronnie had jay on one back shot, he had him on the other. colemans chest is a bit better, and his arms are noticabley so. coleman got his gut looking somewhat human, but jay had himeasy on that. looked to me that at least for the quads jay had coleman, and the calves. bottom line, jay ist the body coleman is, but hellmake a solid mr o in the next year or 2

----------


## roidBeast

The judges were just right, just a few notes, 

Coleman was the clearly winner, nobody can touch that freak...

Dexter shoud have placed second, definitly much better than Cutler who looks soft and poor definition on low back, glutes and hams...

Third place should have been Cutler or Dennis James, this man came in incredible shape his best ever and in a couple of years he can even become MR. O. when coleman retires of course....

Gunter in fifth place!!????, what the hell, o should have placed him in 10th or lower!!!!

----------


## Steele

i thought the judging was pretty much right on. ronnie has size and sick cuts, beat jay easily in arms, legs, and back. i thought dennis james showed up looking great, but needs more legs. and i just don't like his stomach. i am a huge lee priest fan, and his physique was the most dissappointing of all. funny he said he would give his prize money to those guys that didn't place in the top twelve, and he didn't either. he's gotta be embarrassed as hell. kevin levrone was the smallest i'd ever seen him, i thought he got a little lucky with his placing. just not the same kevin from the past.

----------


## gcode610

Listen,
As for people coming in out of shape, you guys are right. But did anyone see Dexter Jackson. The guy looked incredible. No one was a shredded and complete. He was the man of the night. Everyone wants to talk about Ronnie- sure he deserved 1st and Jay looked great too 2nd was his place. But dexter jackson surprised the shit out of me. He deserved everybit of 3rd even if Chris Cormier, Marcus Ruhl, King Kamali, Victor Martinez, Shawn Ray or anyone else competed. He was taking home 3rd that night.

----------


## gcode610

You know what roidbeast, I agree with you. Dexter should have taken 2nd and Gunter needs to gain more size in his arms and shoulders to make up for his height. He barely deserved 5th and I am a fan of his. He looked better last year. But i had him placing 8th. On the side Lee Priest was the most disappointing of all. He shouldn't have even shown up. He was one on my favs but after seeing his legs and lower back , he'll have to win my support back. All and all I was most impressed with Dexter Jackson

----------

